
Picture Swap [NSFW]: Upload a picture to discover what the last visitor uploaded - dowrow
http://pictureswap.herokuapp.com
======
kedean
This seems like one of those ideas that could have been cool on the web of 20
years ago, but just won't work now. Internet users aren't trustworthy anyway
as a whole when given anonymity. This is quickly going to turn into a stream
of porn, most likely of the illegal variety that you don't want to be caught
hosting.

~~~
dowrow
For the time being I'm getting a surprisingly low porn rate (less than 10%).
There will always be some jerks, but one of the Web 2.0 principles is trusting
the community to balance the content out.

------
dowrow
Btw Im looking for ProductHunt invites in case you got one ;)

------
splintercell
JESUS, it (might) be very heavily NSFW. Don't use this site at work.

~~~
dowrow
Yes, it might. I totally forgot to put it in the title. It's fixed now. My
apologies.

------
cordite
Definitely got NSFW from my experience. Hope someone enjoys a gif.

~~~
dowrow
Yeah, looks like 4chan is really into it.

